# A Boo For All Seasons



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Here are more pictures, over the years, of that handsome devil, Mr. Boo.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

In pic number 4 he reminds me of Mudpuppymama’s Mia! And I love the one of them snuggled up in the last pic😍. Boo certainly is “bootiful”😁


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> In pic number 4 he reminds me of Mudpuppymama’s Mia! And I love the one of them snuggled up in the last pic😍. Boo certainly is “bootiful”😁


Boo does have similar markings to Mia!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Boo is quite the dapper gentleman!


----------

